# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Her Şey Takvimine Göre İlerliyor, Katma Protokol İmzalanıyor...

## ceydaaa

13 Kasım 1970 tarihinde imzalanan ve 1973 yılında yürürlüğe giren Katma Protokol ile birlikte, Ankara Anlaşması'nda öngörülen hazırlık dönemi sona ermiş ve "Geçiş Dönemi"ne ilişkin koşullar belirlenmiştir. Bu dönemde taraflar arasında sanayi ürünleri, tarım ürünleri ve kişilerin serbest dolaşımının sağlanması ve Gümrük Birliği'nin tamamlanması öngörülmüştür.

1971 yılı itibarıyla, Katma Protokol çerçevesinde, Topluluk, bazı petrol ve tekstil ürünleri dışında Türkiye'den ithal ettiği tüm sanayi mallarına uyguladığı gümrük vergileri ve miktar kısıtlamalarını tek taraflı olarak sıfırlamıştır. Buna karşılık, Türkiye'nin AB kaynaklı sanayi ürünlerinde gümrük vergilerini tedricen sıfırlaması öngörülmüş ve böylece Gümrük Birliği'nin fiilen yürürlüğe girmesi için 22 yıllık bir süre tanınmıştır.

Türkiye-AB ilişkileri, 1970'li yılların başından 1980'lerin ikinci yarısına kadar, siyasi ve ekonomik nedenlerden dolayı istikrarsız bir seyir izlemiştir. 12 Eylül 1980 askeri darbesinin ardından ilişkiler resmen askıya alınmıştır.

----------

